# Mid Wales Hospital. Talgarth. Powys. (pic heavy)



## Silent Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

In the midst of the Brecon Beacons, the Mid Wales Hospital stands in isolation and suffering neglect, having been derelict for over a decade. The large psychiatric hospital closed in 2000 due to a combination of factors including changes to mental health care in England and Wales. Since then the owners have begun asset stripping the hospital, removing many of the slate tiles . Water ingress and nature has swiftly and inevitably followed, and the whole place has become a sad decaying mess.

And for those eagle eyed out there! These were shot before the sad demise of the clock face and workings.







Sad to see local heritage and history abused this way. I'm just glad I got the before shots 






As with Denbigh, the hospital is located on the outskirts of the village and flanked by rolling Welsh hills. And the whole place takes on a slight pinkish tinge, which is so synonymous with welsh buildings.






It even had It's own Chapel.






And commissioned during the war.






Consumed to a life of slow decay.



























































































And time for bed, fungus the bogeyman style 






It will be a sad day when she bites the dust ​


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 13, 2011)

I like those pix. What's that wierdness going on where there's a tall floor to ceiling structure in the middle of the room looking like a cupboard? I saw exactly the same in Cherry Knowle a few weeks back but due to time didn't get up close enough to work out what it was. It's certainly an odd way to build a cupboard if that's what it is.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 13, 2011)

Fantastic shots!

Thanks for posting


----------



## krela (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice. That bed looks appealing.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 13, 2011)

Very well composed shots well done it is one of those places i wished i had visited early on but things always got in the way


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> I like those pix. What's that wierdness going on where there's a tall floor to ceiling structure in the middle of the room looking like a cupboard? I saw exactly the same in Cherry Knowle a few weeks back but due to time didn't get up close enough to work out what it was. It's certainly an odd way to build a cupboard if that's what it is.



That's exactly what I thought it was seeing as there were shelves present. And if so, I agree It's a little odd 
Maybe it was just handy having a central cupboard in the ward ( if that's what it was) rather than having to leave the room to get whatever it was that was in there. That all sounds a little double dutch, but ya catch my drift 


And thanks to all for the comments


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2011)

I enjoyed that, S.A good report and fantastic pics, I don’t dislike natural decay of derelict places, it has a certain charm of its own for me, and you’re right, if the slates have been sold off the place isn’t going to be standing for too long, the hospital doesn’t seem to have been trashed or visited by the copper fairies, so that’s a bonus, 
Well done for getting it while there was still something worth getting, Thanks.

PS,
I think I’d rather find a sheltered spot on the Beacons than chance that bed


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

smiler said:


> I enjoyed that, S.A good report and fantastic pics, I don’t dislike natural decay of derelict places, it has a certain charm of its own for me, and you’re right, if the slates have been sold off the place isn’t going to be standing for too long, the hospital doesn’t seem to have been trashed or visited by the copper fairies, so that’s a bonus,
> Well done for getting it while there was still something worth getting, Thanks.
> 
> PS,
> I think I’d rather find a sheltered spot on the Beacons than chance that bed



Believe me mate, the place is trashed. I just don't want to portray the really bad bits  And that bed was rather minging


----------



## Flaxington (Sep 13, 2011)

I like the photography, also like how you've laid them out as well. I remember walking down that oak panalled corridor a few years ago - finding lots of spanish language papers everywhere. So different now..


----------



## smudgesmum (Sep 14, 2011)

what a beautiful building, if only walls could talk!

The chapel is stunning its such a waste


----------



## dangerous dave (Sep 15, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> I like those pix. What's that wierdness going on where there's a tall floor to ceiling structure in the middle of the room looking like a cupboard? I saw exactly the same in Cherry Knowle a few weeks back but due to time didn't get up close enough to work out what it was. It's certainly an odd way to build a cupboard if that's what it is.



former fireplace id say remade as a shelf


----------



## The Archivist (Sep 15, 2011)

dangerous dave said:


> former fireplace id say remade as a shelf



That was my assumption too. I seem to recall that this arrangement was not uncommon in Victorian and Edwardian hospitals, probably something to do with the difficulty of heating large, long rooms with lots of windows. 

Here's a rather ornate example from the Park Fever Hospital in Hither Green, near Lewisham, c.1908:





taken from here.

and this is a rather small photograph of something which looks similar to the Mid Wales example, apparently taken c. 1880 in an unnamed hospital:





taken from here.


----------



## sheep2405 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its a central chimney breast if you follow it up to the roof there is a chimney stack above it. How long ago were these taken, as there is no sign of the security fencing that is there now?


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 15, 2011)

Converted chimney huh? Brilliant, that makes perfect sense. 

Cherry Knowle had just the same thing going on too.


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 20, 2011)

Which building is the bed in? I never saw that. Those look to have been taken a long time ago too!


----------



## strokesboy21 (Sep 20, 2011)

looks amazing wouldnt wanna sleep in that bed though


----------



## leelad03 (Sep 20, 2011)

looks like the film set of 'Silent Hill' lol Brilliant!


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

Landie_Man said:


> Which building is the bed in? I never saw that. Those look to have been taken a long time ago too!



They were taken in 2010 prior to the fence being erected mate. And to be honest, I couldn't possibly pinpoint the exact location of the bed.

I so wanted to return here, but I fear the place is somewhat doomed, and I'm not sure if I really want to see the sad state It's in now.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

leelad03 said:


> looks like the film set of 'Silent Hill' lol Brilliant!



Silent Hill!! Mmmmm


----------



## urbex13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Consistently brilliant pictures mate. It's sad to see how much worse this has got in the three years since I visited. The entire story of the place since closure is a complete travesty and it's not surprising this is how it has resulted


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 21, 2011)

urbex13 said:


> Consistently brilliant pictures mate. It's sad to see how much worse this has got in the three years since I visited. The entire story of the place since closure is a complete travesty and it's not surprising this is how it has resulted



Cheers mate, much appreciated. I have to agree with you entirely! It's a sad state of affairs indeed


----------



## ceejam (Sep 21, 2011)

God that seems so long ago fella, nice pics as usual
I know you couldnt make the return trip, It broke my heart then.
But when I saw it like this.







I didn't even bother trying
It was too saddening.
8 month between your pics and this 1
Travesty


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 21, 2011)

Exactly mate ^^


----------

